# Got it all together!



## nealjpage (Sep 16, 2007)

Finally got all the last pieces needed for my home darkroom.  It's really tight--my tiny bathroom doubles as the lab.  Darkened the windows by putting reflective styrofoam in the window then covered the whole thing with a dark towel.  Used some curtain liner to hang over the door with velcro to make that light-tight.  Hung the safelight over the toilet.   Mounted my Beseler 23C on a rolling tool stand so it can stay in the closet when I'm not working.  Set the trays up on a card table.  When it's all in there, I just have enough room to stand at the enlarger and turn to put the print in the trays.  Not ideal, but it'll do for now. :thumbup:

I can't wait to start making prints!  I started tonite by making some proof sheets that have been needed for the past year or so.  It also gave me the chance to get to know the enlarger a bit.  So far so good...  Once my full-size trays and more chems come from Freestyle, I'll be good to go.  Now if I could only find an inexpensive easel that'll mount 11x14 paper


----------



## terri (Sep 16, 2007)

Congrats! This is big news, indeed - I didn't know you were so close to being ready to go.

Savor the moment - people will have to drag you out of there once you get going.  Enjoy!


----------

